# palm beach 15-7-06



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

went for a paddle this morning.terrible wind!!!!must have been close to 25knots northerly!!!.didnt think i faired that bad considering the horrible conditions.i was trying to go out to sea and the wind was blowing me back!!!faster than i could go forwards.apparantly australian bonito good bait for jews so going to give them a try


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks mate.it was a good workout


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, well done indeed. Especially given the conditions, it was terrible down here today as well, black northerly. I didnt go out today, first time for a while.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice haul there couta1. Good sized tailor too


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Couta1,
What did you catch them on ?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Couta, how 'bout more story? When I saw the pic of the sea, it looked like it was just about to splash out of the screen. Certainly not good conditions. Then the next pic is a heap of very hard hitting fish. :shock: I'd be interested in hearing how ya managed to get out and stop from being blown of the yak, how ya caught the fish, how ya exit onto the beach was, etc.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate that is a top looking tailor, how big was it?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Couta in conditions like today you earned a result, and well done mate


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

the tailor was around 45cm.caught all the fish trolling two halco lazer pros.it was a bit of efort as there seemed to be a shoal of the bonitos out there so a lot of the time it was double up on the rods,so had to fight with two rods and try not to get blown of the yak.coming in was a breeze as i caught a wave from out deep and rode it all the way in


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

couta1 said:


> the tailor was around 45cm.caught all the fish trolling two halco lazer pros.it was a bit of efort as there seemed to be a shoal of the bonitos out there so a lot of the time it was double up on the rods,so had to fight with two rods and try not to get blown of the yak.coming in was a breeze as i caught a wave from out deep and rode it all the way in


Awesome! Blowing a gale. Holding on to yak to stop from being blown out (one hand), holding on to paddle so it won't blow away (another hand), holding on to rod #1 and fighting solid fish (2 hands), holding on to rod #2 and fighting solid fish (2 hands) and having landing net at ready (1 hand). That is 7 hands and you may have been having a ciggy as well! Yup, as you say, bit of an effort. :roll: Would have been great to watch the action.

Meoldchina: When you say 10 x 6/0 ganged hooks, you are assuming he is only going to use one of his bonito at a time - he may use 2 bonito and thus need a gang of 20 hooks.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, didn't think of that.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

hey couta
Great stuff mate.the bonito are not bad eating either fresh.they really love to school and if you can keep the first one tethered/on the rod next to yak the school will stay with you


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

forget about the gang hooks.i reckon i will try 5 4/0 tebles in each bonitio.with three rods out and try and troll deep for a black marlin!!!!(you just never know)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Trebles! Now that's really thinking.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

of course mate.have tried gang hooks and lost to many mackeral.try two number 4 trebles in your pilly with a pink skirt.once hooked they dont come out. that easy i find


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWiGTwIAAB5fgAASUS32WogAEAo/7/+gMACtgiho0aA0BoGjRoYQCKnjRHoFHqeFPSPUBoAPUIppjUxAAADQAaB0AMMQLETNDAUM/DbvgYY+J5VkwL8rrYfINQm0um6exMdkIZYHLKDYjXoYR4XGljiFGSC+idlOVabM6lGBAcsnJU94vRrNzQ6XKFlXkBpt+xakPZoDuMEHzrgGe8wuL0QL1UztZzKKQA4rVQapbgJG/aXpYGRFJx6EeeKyfcBjHig7luggWZTw/i7kinChINEMngQ=


----------

